# Share Your Amazon Food/Feedee Wishlist



## largenlovely (Jan 25, 2013)

I was thinking that we have a Christmas wishlist but we should totally have a feedee wishlist full of food for feeders to be able to indulge the fat girls hehe 

Sure sure, I know...I proclaim from the rooftops that I'm not a feedee but uhh...I won't turn down cake or nuttin' lol

Please folks feel free to post your own food wishlist here's mine 

My Food Wishlist: http://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/3O2XM6PT73GLT


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 26, 2013)

I wish Amazon CA would ship food. My American amazon wish list has a few goodies but it doesn't allow delivery to Canada  and I dunno where to find something similar for Canadians.


----------



## pockets (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ same! I'm from NZ & we have nothing like that here!


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 26, 2013)

Man that sucks y'all...I thought it would be fun for everyone to share their lists and also to maybe find some new foods on other people's lists as well

And of course to allow the feeders to contribute to our fatness lol

But it sucks if a lotta people wouldn't be able to participate in that  I'm sorry


----------



## LifeTraveller (Jan 26, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Sure sure, I know...I proclaim from the rooftops that I'm not a feedee but uhh...I won't turn down cake or nuttin' lol
> 
> Please folks feel free to post your own food wishlist here's mine
> 
> My Food Wishlist: http://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/3O2XM6PT73GLT



First, congratulations on the successful hip surgery!!

Great idea, I don't have a list myself. . but it's always nice to know what others are interested in, and indeed there are some wonderful things on the lists. . Not to mention as one who loves to bake. .such great ideas. .


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 26, 2013)

I think this is a great idea!!! I'm not a feedee but I AM a foodie! I love food and tasting/trying new things. So let the feeders put their money where my mouth is!! LOL!

Here's my wish list: (If I did it right!)

http://amzn.com/w/2CVA5ZAWXK1DF

These are just a few things I put on the list until I got bored! LOL! Feel free to send me something else but here are my preferences:
Milk or white chocolate - no dark
LOVE peanut butter things
I prefer crispy/crunchy cookies over soft ones any day.
I love sweets
I don't like sour things or pickled things or sour pickle things.
NO Olives, raisins, mushrooms, or hot peppers.
YES to Cake at any time!

I'll sit by the mailbox...


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 26, 2013)

LifeTraveller said:


> First, congratulations on the successful hip surgery!!
> 
> Great idea, I don't have a list myself. . but it's always nice to know what others are interested in, and indeed there are some wonderful things on the lists. . Not to mention as one who loves to bake. .such great ideas. .



Thank you so much  I'm sure glad it all turned out ok and that my life is returning to some normalcy.

And I have discovered a new found love of baking myself. So it's fun to check out other people's lists for me too  you should totally make a list if ya getta minute. But fair warning...it WILL make ya hungry checking out all that delicious food lol


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 26, 2013)

SuperMishe said:


> I think this is a great idea!!! I'm not a feedee but I AM a foodie! I love food and tasting/trying new things. So let the feeders put their money where my mouth is!! LOL!
> 
> I'll sit by the mailbox...



Totally stole the reeses peanut butter pie and added it to my wishlist ...Lawd, that looks yummy lol

I'm a foodie too lol...I can't get enough sweets!!

I'm hoping some sweet feeder out there will send me a raspberry cheesecake!!! *fingers crossed* lol

Awesome list though let us know whenever ya update it so we can have another look-see


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 26, 2013)

#jealous

Most of the food on my Amazon list is cookies and soda. Mainly Ramune cuz I can't find it in Canada 

Dammit... must find the Canadian equivalent...


----------



## penguin (Jan 26, 2013)

There's such a small amount of food that Amazon will ship out to Australia  The only Australian based sites that allow for the wishlist function who deliver food seem to be for hampers, and they're all expensive


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 26, 2013)

It really sucks that some of y'all aren't able to participate  I'm sowwy.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm totally trying to find an alternative. Lol. I think something exists for Canadians for this, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 29, 2013)

Have ya found anything Carla?


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmm I thought this was a good idea...it hasn't gotten nearly the response I expected lol

Maybe there are lots of others who can't participate either. Ah well..


----------



## fiddypence (Jan 29, 2013)

Sounds like a good business opportunity.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 29, 2013)

fiddypence said:


> Sounds like a good business opportunity.



Really? I didn't see it that way...call me naive lol, but I thought it might be fun for a feeder to actually feed a real live fat girl and maybe share the fun-ness with each other for a meal lol


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 29, 2013)

wooohooo gotta raspberry cheesecake on the way from an awesome longtime friend that I haven't gotta chat with for a minute  yay..*does a raspberry cheesecake happy dance* hehe


----------



## fiddypence (Jan 29, 2013)

I just say that because people living overseas don't seem to have the option. Maybe someone should start a business that's all about sending food to other people. Hmm, I am married to an MBA who specializes in food services.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 29, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Hmm I thought this was a good idea...it hasn't gotten nearly the response I expected lol....



I know, right?? Where are all the feeders??? I want some chocolate!!! LOL!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm still on the hunt for a Canadian version. Lol. 

My household has no sweets besides jello. Yuck. 

I'm craving cookies and gummy bears like no ones business


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2013)

I can find sites that will deliver here and have wishlists...but those wishlists require you to give your address out to the people sending stuff. I want the anonymous type wishlist like Amazon has. Living here does have some drawbacks


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 30, 2013)

fiddypence said:


> I just say that because people living overseas don't seem to have the option. Maybe someone should start a business that's all about sending food to other people. Hmm, I am married to an MBA who specializes in food services.



Aahh I see whatcha mean ...yeah, that would be a good idea. It's a shame that some people can't participate


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 30, 2013)

SuperMishe said:


> I know, right?? Where are all the feeders??? I want some chocolate!!! LOL!



Lol maybe it's taking them a minute lol...but yeah, what u said!!! Bring on the sweets lol


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 30, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm still on the hunt for a Canadian version. Lol.
> 
> My household has no sweets besides jello. Yuck.
> 
> I'm craving cookies and gummy bears like no ones business



Oh no girl...Jello alone ain't an appropriate fat girl food LOL Canada needs to get with the program here


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 30, 2013)

penguin said:


> I can find sites that will deliver here and have wishlists...but those wishlists require you to give your address out to the people sending stuff. I want the anonymous type wishlist like Amazon has. Living here does have some drawbacks



Yeah I don't blame u for wanting to keep it anonymous. You would think amazon would have something available. Hopefully they will in the future


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 30, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Oh no girl...Jello alone ain't an appropriate fat girl food LOL Canada needs to get with the program here



I've found some candy shop things that send to Canadian addresses, but I don't know if it shows the address to senders or not. That part would suck if it did. Also, there's some drastic shipping fees that I'm totally not a fan of, lol.


----------



## Tad (Jan 30, 2013)

American companies that ship to Canada often have stupid shipping fees. I know I was looking at some clothing for my wife, and by the time that shipping and tax were added, $50 became $75 or so 

Having said that, there are _few_ that seem serious about it, and have reasonable shipping. I guess all you can do is check.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 30, 2013)

Well maybe some sweet feeder will have sympathy on your plight and send them regardless of the shipping fees. It doesn't hurt to add them cuz ya never know


----------



## penguin (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought ebay would be an option (as they have a wishlist feature), but it looks like you still have to enter the recipient's address manually


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 30, 2013)

penguin said:


> There's such a small amount of food that Amazon will ship out to Australia  The only Australian based sites that allow for the wishlist function who deliver food seem to be for hampers, and they're all expensive



Its such a shame coles and woolies dont have the feature cause you can actually gift groceries and they wave the delivery fee only prob is you have to make sure the person is home at the delivery time oh and you do need the home addy for it as well


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 30, 2013)

It's really stinky that some of y'all can't participate in the fun...especially after u mentioned how much a container of frosting costs over there Amanda. Eep!!! 

That's fat girl robbery


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 30, 2013)

I am a doofus and forgot to fix the shipping address on my wishlist if anyone has tried it and it wouldn't pull up an address to allow you to complete the order. I did it for my other wishlist and assumed it would apply for this one as well....guess not lol

Anywho...the prob is fixed now. There's some heath bars calling my name on my wishlist I lurve to add heath bars into my icecream *bats eyelashes* hehe


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 31, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Really? I didn't see it that way...call me naive lol, but I thought it might be fun for a feeder to actually feed a real live fat girl and maybe share the fun-ness with each other for a meal lol



I think the lack of response to your idea is mostly that a lot of folks consider the very concept as an act of devious, creepy, exploitive, abnormal, objectifying, victimizing evilness that must be rooted out with McCarthy-ish effort and determination.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 31, 2013)

Webmaster said:


> I think the lack of response to your idea is mostly that a lot of folks consider the very concept as an act of devious, creepy, exploitive, abnormal, objectifying, victimizing evilness that must be rooted out with McCarthy-ish effort and determination.



Lol damn evil feeders 

I guess I see it as mutually beneficial. Then again, I've participated in my share of feeder/feedee activities in real life w/a boyfriend and online as well, obviously lol. It's all about perspective. If a fat girl likes cake and a feeder wants to give you cake..well...I don't see a problem here lol. It's all fantasy and funness regardless...even if a gal isn't intentionally trying to gain weight, the cake will likely cause it..and you're gonna eat the damn thing anyway lol..so why not play with it? Right? Lol

I guess some people/women feel it's a control issue. But sexually, there's always an underlying control struggle. It can be fun to relinquish it sometimes for play time..

Maybe my perspective may seem skewed to others on the matter. I dunno...but that makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 31, 2013)

Though I've had a private response to the wishlist...but not a public response. I got 4 cheesecakes on the way!!! Lol...I'm hoping nobody finds me face down in bed with my head buried in a cheesecake dead of a cheesecake overdose lol

so maybe some of the feeders are reluctant to be vocal in a thread and I get that...but I expected more women to be ok with posting a foodee wishlist even if it wasn't a feedee wishlist.


----------



## joey86 (Jan 31, 2013)

I recon there could also be a feeder wish list...

Mind you i think the p+p for a ton of donuts might cost a bit .


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 31, 2013)

joey86 said:


> I recon there could also be a feeder wish list...
> 
> Mind you i think the p+p for a ton of donuts might cost a bit .



A feeder wishlist to supply a feedee wishlist.... I suppose that's one way to do it lol


----------



## joey86 (Feb 1, 2013)

You do have a good point... endless food lists should be the feedee's responcibility lol.

However there could be a feeder wish list (things other than loads of yummy foods) such as:

Huge beds and sofas which could take my girls weight, extra wide doorways... these are the things a feeder needs haha .


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 1, 2013)

joey86 said:


> You do have a good point... endless food lists should be the feedee's responcibility lol.
> 
> However there could be a feeder wish list (things other than loads of yummy foods) such as:
> 
> Huge beds and sofas which could take my girls weight, extra wide doorways... these are the things a feeder needs haha .



I've went through a wall before when leaning on it LOL and broke a few beds and ripped a couch lol..I'm like a bull in a china shop lol


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 1, 2013)

Woooohoooo got a raspberry cheesecake and a mint chocolate cheesecake today!! C'mon feeders, I can take whatever y'all send hehehe. So excited to be digging into my cakes


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 1, 2013)

mmm cheese cake..  
I'm game to make one.. not going to be a good thing for me since i haven't eaten yet and looking at food might have me darting for the kitchen  (I only just got out of the shower like 15 minutes ago)
ETA: I buy snacks and yummy food often but usually have to share it..so this list is all me!!


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm gonna play, although I am gutted that you can't get cheesecakes sent in the UK!


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, I'm not a feedee, but I am a poor fat student, so if anyone has an urge to send me food, I'm not going to stop them! https://www.amazon.co.uk/registry/wishlist/2EK2Y1JTGZW6O/


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 1, 2013)

OMG that was so fun! I spent a couple of hours just perusing foods! I am not a gainer but love to eat and be fed. (just putting that out there) 
I had no idea how much awesomeness was on Amazon 
http://amzn.com/w/2DDYWVPCDP0B


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 1, 2013)

Yay for more players!! Lol. I'm sure there are plenty of feeders around this joint that will be happy to send us hungry fat girls food hehe

And Megan it IS fun lol...I am gonna go back and add more stuff at some point.

Gingembre, no feedee-ness required here..just hungry fat girls lol


----------



## b0nnie (Feb 2, 2013)

This looks like it'd be fun...and food is always yummi 

I might make a list later, maybe:blush:


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's my wishlist. I'll give it a shot. I'm not sure how to separate the food from other items, sorry


----------



## penguin (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm so jealous that you can get cheesecakes delivered. I really, really want some goooooood cheesecake.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Feb 3, 2013)

Not a bad way to show some love. Ready for some Fudge Melissa?


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 3, 2013)

danbsc29630 said:


> Not a bad way to show some love. Ready for some Fudge Melissa?



I am all kinds of ready hehehe. Woohooo yay for fudge lol thanks doll *smooches*


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 3, 2013)

b0nnie said:


> This looks like it'd be fun...and food is always yummi
> 
> I might make a list later, maybe:blush:



U totally should..this is a blast lol


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 3, 2013)

penguin said:


> I'm so jealous that you can get cheesecakes delivered. I really, really want some goooooood cheesecake.



I usually make a cherry cheesecake for holidays around here but nothing beats a good cheesecake that u don't gotta make yourself lol


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 3, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Woooohoooo got a raspberry cheesecake and a mint chocolate cheesecake today!! C'mon feeders, I can take whatever y'all send hehehe. So excited to be digging into my cakes



Jealous! No snacks for me :-(


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 4, 2013)

SuperMishe said:


> Jealous! No snacks for me :-(



Someone send this gal some snacks STAT lol


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 4, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Someone send this gal some snacks STAT lol



I would but rather in person. Lol


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 4, 2013)

SuperMishe!!! Your snacks come with an added bonus  hehe. 

I wanna make a joke about opening up the package but I'm gonna try to refrain lol


----------



## penguin (Feb 4, 2013)

I think I'm just going to have to make myself that cheesecake and continue to by myself treats. I still can't find a website that'll work like Amazon but for Australian deliveries.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 4, 2013)

It was brought to my attention that the previous link was weird. Here's my wishlist. Sorry, I use my cell to post and amazon is different on a cell lol.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm thinking of ordering some of my own treats, come payday. I'm in some serious fudge deprivation here..


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe Dimensions should have a special section for snackie wish lists that could be filled by generous FAs...


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 6, 2013)

Webmaster said:


> Maybe Dimensions should have a special section for snackie wish lists that could be filled by generous FAs...



I think this is the best idea ever lol

I'm in!! Hehe


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 6, 2013)

Webmaster said:


> Maybe Dimensions should have a special section for snackie wish lists that could be filled by generous FAs...



Just to add to this. Since I've been gaining weight, a brilliant FA asked if I would need bigger clothes and asked that I add some stuff like that to the list. So it could be an all things gaining type wishlist


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 6, 2013)

***pouts***

Nothing has turned up in my search. Booooooo 

A friend told me of an idea, but I don't see it as safe... so that's not good. Something to do with PayPal and picture proof...


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 6, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> ***pouts***
> 
> Nothing has turned up in my search. Booooooo
> 
> A friend told me of an idea, but I don't see it as safe... so that's not good. Something to do with PayPal and picture proof...



I'm so sorry u can't participate Carla  I'm pouting with ya. It sucks that u can't join in on all the fun.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 6, 2013)

Just wanna say that so far out of the cheesecakes I've gotten, while they're all good, the reeses peanut butter pie is probably the best thing I've ever put in my mouth!!!! I'm a huge fan of raspberries and that peanut butter pie even put the raspberry cheesecake to shame. Totally worth spending the $$ on it if you love peanut butter.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm in raspberry need! lol.

I get my fix at McDs. With their chocolate raspberry baked pies and muffins... it's something, at least. Lol. And not a bad price for a happy indulgence.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 7, 2013)

You all are so weird. Who would buy food from off the Internet? That makes no sense whatsoever.



Of course, you all just realize I'm being silly, right? Because I made a list meself. lol


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 7, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm in raspberry need! lol.
> 
> I get my fix at McDs. With their chocolate raspberry baked pies and muffins... it's something, at least. Lol. And not a bad price for a happy indulgence.



I don't think our McD's have raspberry pies!! My turn to be jealous lol. Sonic has this lemon berry slush that is soooo good. I totally recommend it. It's not raspberry but it still has real lemons and berries in it. It's soo yummy.

But yeah, I'm a raspberry fiend lol. Never enough raspberries


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 7, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> You all are so weird. Who would buy food from off the Internet? That makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Of course, you all just realize I'm being silly, right? Because I made a list meself. lol


 
Lol welcome to the food partay


----------



## penguin (Feb 7, 2013)

I found some sites that will deliver various food products, but again, not with the anonymous/hidden address like Amazon has. One site does hampers, including cakes and wine, another does awesome lollies. Oh well


----------



## firefly (Feb 7, 2013)

I just had a glance at someones wishlist and I somehow creeps me off to see that there are a lot of items which can be bought "used" - used food??? :doh:

*kidding - I want cheesecake too :bow:


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 12, 2013)

firefly said:


> I just had a glance at someones wishlist and I somehow creeps me off to see that there are a lot of items which can be bought "used" - used food??? :doh:
> 
> *kidding - I want cheesecake too :bow:



LOL I've wondered about that myself. If someone sent a half eaten candy bar, I'm tracking them bitches down lol


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 12, 2013)

I've updated my foodee/feedee list!! I'm outta goodies boys!! Someone send me sumptin' good to eat and make it a surprise pwease *rubs my hungry belly* hehe.

Btw, after all the food I've gotten so far, I will be posting a weight update soon lol. Surely you fellas would like to contribute. I mean, It IS Fat(ter) Tuesday today afterall hehehe


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 13, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I don't think our McD's have raspberry pies!! My turn to be jealous lol. Sonic has this lemon berry slush that is soooo good. I totally recommend it. It's not raspberry but it still has real lemons and berries in it. It's soo yummy.
> 
> But yeah, I'm a raspberry fiend lol. Never enough raspberries



D'oh!! I was near a Sonic on the 7th and didn't know of this drink. Sounds right up my alley  I don't think i'll be near there for a while but will definitely try it when i am.. (it's a 40 minute drive away)


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 13, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I've updated my foodee/feedee list!! I'm outta goodies boys!! Someone send me sumptin' good to eat and make it a surprise pwease *rubs my hungry belly* hehe.
> 
> Btw, after all the food I've gotten so far, I will be posting a weight update soon lol. Surely you fellas would like to contribute. I mean, It IS Fat(ter) Tuesday today afterall hehehe



Your delicious talk of all that cheesecake makes me want to give cheesecake another go.. I got turned off from it after eating nearly an entire Costco size one in a sitting a few years ago.. I did make a no-bake version at xmas with cherries on top and that was delicious.. but not like the baked kind..


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 13, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Your delicious talk of all that cheesecake makes me want to give cheesecake another go.. I got turned off from it after eating nearly an entire Costco size one in a sitting a few years ago.. I did make a no-bake version at xmas with cherries on top and that was delicious.. but not like the baked kind..



My sister got sick on cheesecake once and hasn't really had a stomach for it ever since. Man I love me some cheesecake lol

Lemme know how ya like the lemon berry slush. It's my favorite drink there.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 14, 2013)

I love the idea of a Dims snacky list but then the whole problem of addys comes up all over again god I wish amazon would just create an amazon.com.au and be done with it!!!


As for cheesecake Megan next time you make one use a little gelatin and when you beat your cream cheese also whip up some cream then add in about 1/3-1/2 of the cream cheese worth of cream it makes it lighter still gives you the cheesecake feel and taste but doesnt leave you feeling quite so heavy when you eat it. I also add in about half a lemon and a can of condensed milk and then whatever flavour I am doing I have done mint, lime and lemon ones so far and they have all been pretty good.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 15, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> I love the idea of a Dims snacky list but then the whole problem of addys comes up all over again god I wish amazon would just create an amazon.com.au and be done with it!!!
> 
> 
> As for cheesecake Megan next time you make one use a little gelatin and when you beat your cream cheese also whip up some cream then add in about 1/3-1/2 of the cream cheese worth of cream it makes it lighter still gives you the cheesecake feel and taste but doesnt leave you feeling quite so heavy when you eat it. I also add in about half a lemon and a can of condensed milk and then whatever flavour I am doing I have done mint, lime and lemon ones so far and they have all been pretty good.



Unfortunately, gelatin isn't vegetarian. It's rendered from animals, so i cant do that. The condensed milk could make it a little lighter. I hate to admit it, sometimes there's a thing as too much sweet for me, and i think that's what turned me off from it.. i was sweeted out from it but i had an extreme amount, like a 12 or 14" size!

On a side note, I now have ingredients to make chocolate chocolate chip fudge and panuche fudge  I've got plans for it this weekend!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 15, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Unfortunately, gelatin isn't vegetarian. It's rendered from animals, so i cant do that. The condensed milk could make it a little lighter. I hate to admit it, sometimes there's a thing as too much sweet for me, and i think that's what turned me off from it.. i was sweeted out from it but i had an extreme amount, like a 12 or 14" size!
> 
> On a side note, I now have ingredients to make chocolate chocolate chip fudge and panuche fudge  I've got plans for it this weekend!



you can get non animal gelatin pretty easily or use agar agar flakes instead  agar agar is from seaweed so no animals harmed and it sets like normal gelatin

well over here its condensed milk and cream cheese whisked together for no bake cheesecakes I added the whipped cream (though if you have a vegetarian alternative you could use that easy enough) to help lighted the mix and make it lest sickly 

btw I have been working on my wishlist its more clothes than food (mostly a work in progress)

I did add vouchers for places like my local supermarkets and stuff as Amazon really does not ship much food stuff here though I will be looking and adding more 

I honestly dont expect anything from this list it is purely a flight of fantasy and wishful thinking but so much fun do dream 

http://amzn.com/w/28X3GUU32YRAC


PS IF you do want to send something and need my email addy for gift vouchers largenlovely has it thats if you dont mind sharing it if needs be melissa  to keep the element of surprise n all


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 21, 2013)

I swear I need a few full time heavy duty rich feeders or something lol...I'm out of goodies. I'm up another 10 pounds since putting up the wishlist lol but outta good stuff to eat


----------



## penguin (Feb 21, 2013)

I still can't find any sites that will work like Amazon's wishlist down here  The only other option is to get one of those psuedo mail box services, but then the shipping costs would still be huge and on me. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to make myself stuff!


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 25, 2013)

I've updated my food list again fellas  I would loooove some fast food gift cards or more cheesecakes  just sayin' hehe


----------



## b0nnie (Mar 4, 2013)

Here goes nothing.....my food wishlist

:eat2::eat1:


----------

